# BBQ Pro Barrel Smoker Grill



## qstick777 (May 22, 2008)

Did a search and couldn't find anything.

Has anybody seen/used this smoker?

Found it on the kmart website  here.

Very nice price, and looks to be a decent size.  Just wondering if anybody has any experience with it.  It's about $70 cheaper than the Char-griller Pro with SFB that I just bought.  I haven't put it together yet and can still return it.  Saving money would be nice, especially since I'm already eating the $160 I paid for the Char-broil Silver Smoker that I'm giving to my neighbor!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 22, 2008)

Junk....keep the silver!!


----------



## jfulwider (May 22, 2008)

What's wrong with the Silver Smoker? It is not a bad smoker.


----------



## acarbone624 (May 23, 2008)

My wife just bought me one of those from Kmart.  It was pretty easy to put together and it seems to be well made.  I seasoned it and will be using it for the first time this weekend.


----------



## qstick777 (May 23, 2008)

Acarbone624,  let us know how it works out.

I just put my Char-griller Smokin' Pro (I guess that is the CGSP that I keep seeing?) together last night, and seasoned it as well.

I don't really have anything bad to say about the Silver Smoker, it was just a little too small for my liking.  I didn't realize that until my neighbor asked to borrow it on Mother's Day weekend.  He has a bullet smoker, but was looking for something that could serve dual purpose so that he could consolidate his grill and smoker into one.

Well, he was smoking some salmon and some ribs, and the SS was just too small to fit everything.  I offered him the use of a rib rack I had purchased, but it wouldn't fit under the lid. 

He ended up having to use my Brinkmann vertical square smoker to do the salmon.  I usually just do boston butts and brisket, but would really like to try some ribs.  After watching him,  I realized that I would need something bigger.

I bought the CGSP because of the warming rack (extra 270 sq in of space) and some of the other features (sliding ash pan, adjustable charcoal pan, etc).

I asked about this particular model because it looked fairly similar to the CGSP, only missing the sliding ash pan and side shelf (as far as I can tell from the pic).  I didn't realize at the time that it was only available for order on-line.  Adding in the shipping pretty much negates any savings over the CGSP.

So, nothing against the Silver Smoker - I agree it is a good product.  I could have probably done a couple of mods to the SS to make it suit my purpose (add some nuts/bolts to hold a lower rack for more meat), but I figured for the same amount I could just buy something that met my needs.


----------



## acarbone624 (May 24, 2008)

I'll be sure to let you know how I make out with it.


----------



## newgriller151 (May 28, 2013)

Just bought this grill/smoker on the 21st, without researching or any knowledge about smoking or this product brand. I tried smoking for the first time with it on the 23rd and was far from positive results. The next two days I bbq'd with it using charcoal under the barrel smoker and was very pleased with the results. Tonight I researched this type of cooker/grill and found that if your looking forward to smoking meat, stay away from these type of offset grills/smokers! Heat isn't transferred correctly unless home modifications are made, which could ruin the grill/smoker if not done correctly. So, my conclusion and suggestion to you would be to take it back and invest in a smoker.


----------

